# Ayuda con Solver



## Leon88 (Jan 29, 2010)

Durante el período escolar, pudimos instalar el Office 2010 Beta en nuestra escuela. Utilizo Excel para muchas operaciones y al cargar el Solver y tratar de resolver un problema me sale este error

"Error en el modelo. Compruebe que todas las celdas y restricciones son válidas. Es posible que algunas celdas que no son celdas de variables estén marcadas como Integer, Binary o AllDifferent"

También, al salir de Excel, me salta un cuadro de texto que dice "Solver" y me pide una contraseña.


----------

